# Termagant build



## sevensevensare49 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm building the Termagants from my Battleforce, and wondering which weapons I should build them with, or stick with the standard Fleshborer.

So my question is what do you use your Termagants for, with which weapons and why?

Thanks in advance!
49.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd stick with Fleshborers on everybody, as you can afford twice as many bodies with the same, or slightly less damage output, but more survivability. Stranglewebs are useless, as they will wound most opponents on a 6, which is kind of crap. Spike Rifles lose strength over Fleshborers for a longer range, but the Devourer has that range already.

If all else fails, give everyone a Spike Rifle and pretend that your Termagants are snipers.

Midnight


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Devourers are awesome get 20 guys and laugh at your opponents face when you tell him your 20 gants have 60 str4 shooting attacks.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

I use only stock fleshborers. Tyranids are generally a quantity over quality army, especially when fielding Termigants. Their primary role is meat shield. An upgraded gun doesn't help with this. In fact, by upgrading the gun, you won't be running with these guys during the shooting phase, effectively slowing down any CC units using them as a meatshield. All kinds of wrong.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

My missus fields a couple of larger fleshborer units and then a smaller group with devourers. The former are the meat shield and the latter are a longer ranged harder hitting unit used to hastle HW troops at mid range. They still struggle against marine armour but they throw out a hell of a lot more rounds whilst their cheaper buddies take the pounding.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Just go with normal Termagants. Personally I've found that spending points on changing their wargear around isn't worth it as Gants tend to be most effectively used to hold objectives. They're not fantastic at actual fighting, be it at range or up close. At best Termagants can be used to hold up an enemy unit by blocking it or charging into combat and to help defeat tough enemies by charging in with the help of a more competent friendly brood. Termagants and Hormagaunts can do pretty well together as the Termagants soften up an enemy with their fleshborers and then both units charge in, the Termagants simply adding more bodies to the combat to help swing things in the Tyranids' favor as an example.

Termagants with devourers can be pretty vicious, but generally they need mycetic spores to ensure that they get to get some shots off before they get blown off the table.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with Katie, one problem with just throwing them in for extra numbers though, is more often than not your opponent will choose to attack them over warriors/genestealers/carny/Trygon etc. To make easy kills and win the combat, then, you hate being fearless.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I stick with basic Gants. Cheaper, so using them as a living shield makes you feel less guilty. Plus it means more bodies to mob unit with Tervigon buffs. A bunch of S4 Poison attacks is always fun.

The only other alternative would be Devourer Gants, but they fufill an entirely different role (fire support, NOT bubblewrap/meatshield).


----------



## sevensevensare49 (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the advice everyone, i'll go with a Fleshborer build to start, when the army starts to expand i'll build some Devils. 
49.


----------

